# KVH Trade Finalist #1



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

There will be 3 finalists, post your thoughts on the trade and we'll go from there

Trade 1, suggested by Hobojoe.

Dallas Trade Breakdown <table border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Outgoing</td></tr> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">







</td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425">Keith Van Horn
6-10 SF from Utah
12.2 ppg, 4.5 rpg, 1.2 apg in 23.6 minutes</td></tr><tr> <td colspan="2" class="title_dt">Incoming</td></tr> <tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">







</td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425">Kelvin Cato
6-11 C from Iowa State
7.0 ppg, 6.7 rpg, 0.7 apg in 24.6 minutes</td></tr><tr><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="75">







</td><td class="tdpad" valign="top" width="425">Doug Christie
6-6 SG from Pepperdine
5.7 ppg, 2.6 rpg, 2.2 apg in 25.2 minutes</td></tr></tbody> </table>

Our lineup after this would be 
C: Erick Dampier/Kelvin Cato
PF: Dirk Nowitzki/Alan Henderson
SF: Josh Howard/Jerry Stackhouse/
SG: Marquis Daniels/Doug Christie/Jerry Stackhouse/
PG: Jason Terry/Devin Harris


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

This is an offense for defense swap. Cato is tough interior defender, and he pretty much compliments Dirk very well. He's not going to score much for you, but he blocks shots, he rebounds well, he's big and strong, and as a reserve he's very valuable. As for Christie, he's not the same player, but an expiring contract at 8 mill is pretty damn good for a team trying to cut the salaries down.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I like this deal. It gives us a capable body in the post in Cato, and a shooter to replace Van Horn. Also, this would really work for us if Finley is cut, with a guy capable of playing the 1, 2, or 3 in Christie. It's a nice, solid deal for depth.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Theo! said:


> There will be 3 finalists, post your thoughts on the trade and we'll go from there
> 
> Trade 1, suggested by Hobojoe.
> 
> ...



First of all I dont like this trade at all!!, And second why would quis start over Stackhouse???!!!?? Quis is overrated and hasnt done nething at all to prove himeself as being a starter!!!! But yet yall seem to be talkin about him as if hes better than finley and should start over him, but the fact of the matter is Stackhouse is better than both of them! Quote me if both stack and daniels stay Stack will start!+


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

NastyN44 said:


> First of all I dont like this trade at all!!, And second why would quis start over Stackhouse???!!!?? Quis is overrated and hasnt done nething at all to prove himeself as being a starter!!!! But yet yall seem to be talkin about him as if hes better than finley and should start over him, but the fact of the matter is Stackhouse is better than both of them! Quote me if both stack and daniels stay Stack will start!+



Why don't you like this deal? Do you really think Van Horn could have a valuable role with the Mavs next year?


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

NastyN44 said:


> First of all I dont like this trade at all!!, And second why would quis start over Stackhouse???!!!?? Quis is overrated and hasnt done nething at all to prove himeself as being a starter!!!! But yet yall seem to be talkin about him as if hes better than finley and should start over him, but the fact of the matter is Stackhouse is better than both of them! Quote me if both stack and daniels stay Stack will start!+


Your guess is as good as mine, all I know is that Finley probably won't be starting. So it was more of a "guess" for Daniels to start at SG over Stackhouse. Stackhouse just reminds me of a great 6th man, someone to come in and score. He's too much of a ballhog (although it did improve last season) to be a starter, he just still seemed to take the iso instead of passing it occasionly.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Theo! said:


> Your guess is as good as mine, all I know is that Finley probably won't be starting. So it was more of a "guess" for Daniels to start at SG over Stackhouse. Stackhouse just reminds me of a great 6th man, someone to come in and score. He's too much of a ballhog (although it did improve last season) to be a starter, he just still seemed to take the iso instead of passing it occasionly.


i dont know a lot about daniels, but my take on stackhouse is basically the same as yours. he has the strength that he can get hot over a short period and will make a lot of shots to help. the problem is if he cools down the next quarter or something, he doesnt really change his shot selection or attempts. plus with his strong iso game, he can come in off the bench while rest of the team is struggling and do it for himself for a bit while the rest of the gets energized. stackhouse just seems like he would be more productive off the bench.

*NOTE* i didnt watch a lot of dallas games, so i may be wrong, but thats what i noticed from the games i watched.

i like the trade because it cato should help make the transition to johnsons defense mind set better and christie can provide another shooter if needed


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Pimped Out said:


> i dont know a lot about daniels, but my take on stackhouse is basically the same as yours. he has the strength that he can get hot over a short period and will make a lot of shots to help. the problem is if he cools down the next quarter or something, he doesnt really change his shot selection or attempts. plus with his strong iso game, he can come in off the bench while rest of the team is struggling and do it for himself for a bit while the rest of the gets energized. stackhouse just seems like he would be more productive off the bench.
> 
> *NOTE* i didnt watch a lot of dallas games, so i may be wrong, but thats what i noticed from the games i watched.
> 
> i like the trade because it cato should help make the transition to johnsons defense mind set better and christie can provide another shooter if needed


Good point in the first paragraph, Stack is no longer good enough to be the #1 option and a premier scorer in this league. But, he's good enough to get hot and be an offensive threat from time to time. Yeh, if he gets hot he stays hot for a while..but when he goes cold, he goes cold. Excellent point

Nah, your thoughts seem to be pretty spot on

Yeh, Cato showed in Houston he could also play PF and he did it quite affectively with Yao

Out of curisoty Pimped Out, which team do you follow.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

rockets. its hard when i dont have cable though


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

I like it, Cato would be a great addition. We could really use his post defence/presence coming off the bench, something which IMO we have lacked for a while. 

Christie also would be a good addition, he would help out with some shooting and his expiring contract also helps.


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

Pimped Out said:


> i dont know a lot about daniels, but my take on stackhouse is basically the same as yours. he has the strength that he can get hot over a short period and will make a lot of shots to help. the problem is if he cools down the next quarter or something, he doesnt really change his shot selection or attempts. plus with his strong iso game, he can come in off the bench while rest of the team is struggling and do it for himself for a bit while the rest of the gets energized. stackhouse just seems like he would be more productive off the bench.
> 
> *NOTE* i didnt watch a lot of dallas games, so i may be wrong, but thats what i noticed from the games i watched.
> 
> i like the trade because it cato should help make the transition to johnsons defense mind set better and christie can provide another shooter if needed


I agree that Stack goes hot then cold, but i dont understand why he would be more productive off the bench when hes been productive his whole career as a starter. If we had a kobe or tmac caliber player then yes stack would be more productive off the bench, but between Daniels and Stack??? Who do you trust more as being a second option knowing each player??


----------



## NastyN44 (Jan 18, 2005)

NO Christie!!! he scores 5 points, 2 rebounds, 2 assists in 25 min??

and wed be back to the same problem of having dirk play all game!


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

I like this trade, Cato would be good, however is Christie gonna be healthy again? If so this would make this a GREAT trade...


----------



## CLUTCH#41 (Mar 22, 2005)

I like this trade.We get a Big Men to challenge Dampier and we get a Veteran at the 2.KVH is all offense and that ain't what Avery likes


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

NastyN44 said:


> NO Christie!!! he scores 5 points, 2 rebounds, 2 assists in 25 min??
> 
> and wed be back to the same problem of having dirk play all game!


Christie has an 8 mil expiring, and has a tad left in the tank

But Cato can backup Dirk


----------



## soulhunter (Nov 2, 2004)

Cato would be killer to back up Dirk, absolutely awesome


----------

